# Open/Free Software Licensing



## spanglefox (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, I noticed now and again that references to licensing and FreeBSD, GPL, OSI et al. rear their head from time to time.

Whilst not pertaining directly FreeBSD license I found this "interesting" video from CERN. It regards their efforts to promote Free/Open Software. For those interested in such it may prove useful. https://cds.cern.ch/record/1629543?ln=en. Doesn't get going until about 12 minutes in but from there I found it filled in some details for me.

Enjoy!


----------

